# Voicemail message



## a1glass (Feb 19, 2016)

Brothers, I own a small glass company and would like to leave a hint in our voicemail message that we honor other Brothers in way of discounts. I'm just looking for the right wording. Something that lets other Masons know who we are without blatantly saying "give me a grip and you pay zip." Lol


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Feb 19, 2016)

"Square deal"

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 19, 2016)

"Thank you for choosing Grand Architect Glass Co. for all of your glass needs. We are willing to travel far and wide, west to east, under the sun or the moon, when in distress, we will be there for you and your family.  As bees to a hive, we will work our hardest to meet your glass needs. It is our obligation to do so. Thank you for choosing, Grand Architect Glass Co.!"


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Feb 19, 2016)

CLewey44 said:


> "Thank you for choosing Grand Architect Glass Co. for all of your glass needs. We are willing to travel far and wide, west to east, under the sun or the moon, when in distress, we will be there for you and your family.  As bees to a hive, we will work our hardest to meet your glass needs. It is our obligation to do so. Thank you for choosing, Grand Architect Glass Co.!"


Lol. I needed that laugh


----------



## Erickson Ybarra (Feb 19, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> "Square deal"
> 
> Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Bingo


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Feb 19, 2016)

"Tired of travelling around looking for the best price on glass. Travel no more. We the travelling men have the best square deal for your buck. Ha ha


----------



## Erickson Ybarra (Feb 19, 2016)

Just re-name the business "Hiram's Glass"


----------



## BodhiD (Feb 19, 2016)

"Special discounts for the worthy and well-qualified."


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 19, 2016)

Bro Clewey44 just put it out.....


----------



## a1glass (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice. All of them. Award goes to CLewey44 but I'm not changing the name lol. A-1 has a Craft worthy reputation and although it's been an adventure getting where we are, I'd rather not start at "square" 1. I think I got it though. I just put it out there that we are owned by a member of "The Craft" and honor those in the Craft.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 20, 2016)

I agree CLewey44 had the best response.

I just looked at your profile A1 and noted
"*Home Lodge:West Seneca #1111  
Grand Lodge: New York 

Are you a Master Mason?:Not Yet 

Appendant Organizations: None*
_*I am the grandson of a 32nd degree Scottish Rite Mason and Shriner. I am proud to carry on the tradition walking in the footsteps of great men and walking beside current Brethren."*_

Out of interest, have you been initiated ?

And I'm not going to get all upset if you say no.....


----------



## Bloke (Feb 20, 2016)

And I was just looking at the above lodge's web site and thought the summary here  was quite appealing...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 20, 2016)

Put an apron on him...


----------



## MRichard (Feb 20, 2016)

If you are not a Master Mason, I would advise against such action. You should discuss with your lodge brothers.


----------



## a1glass (Feb 20, 2016)

Yes. Initiated February 18th. I thought that was in there too.


----------



## a1glass (Feb 20, 2016)

Passing on March 7th hopefully but have only had time to meet with my Senior Deacon to go over the memory work twice. I run a small family glass company and work as a machinist for another shop so not much time in the schedule. 
I do have one observation here however, I have had some good replies and advice from some of you but this is definitely not what I expected from other Masons before I entered. My lodge brothers are fantastic and encouraging. So far, here however, I've been cut down for posting a profile picture that included a master mason hat that was taken in private, by the way, and just basically DIScouraged from anything masonry. Thank you for those that were helpful but I will be leaving this group and stick with my home brethren. Just wanted to shed some light on how "welcoming" this hasn't been. Goodbye.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 20, 2016)

That's an over reaction I think, but some jurisdictions are touchy on members until they are MMs. Business can also be a touchy subject, because you should not be joining Freemasonry for personal gain, and people can confuse enthusiasm with a pecuniary self interest. All that said, its good to read;



a1glass said:


> My lodge brothers are fantastic and encouraging.



Sorry you felt your experience here was not good, but every success in your masonic journey..


----------



## a1glass (Feb 20, 2016)

Believe me, I have enough business. I would have joined Rotary if that was the case. I just wanted to let those that have already found us (hence the call to voicemail) that if alerted, we offer special prices and services. This came after a visit to my local Shrine and found out that another glass company owner who I already do business with is also a brother. 
As far as my experience on here, a lot of Master Masons have been a bit elitist and condescending. If all goes per my lodge schedule I will be raised by Mid-April what am I suddenly going to have different besides a ring than I do now? Can I then also look down "the level@ at my lower brothers?? 
On here, I've been discouraged from study, putting forth to others that I'm even a Mason and berated for posting a picture taken in private for display only on a Masonic site because I displayed a Master Mason square and compass. Not to sound anti-Masonic and I don't want to at all but what the heck do y'all think people really care about what we do at lodge that they would be hiding behind every rock and Mason hat? I became a Mason because I saw my grandfather in his Fez doing great things for our community


----------



## Bloke (Feb 20, 2016)

Glad you are still here. I hope you don't mind but I used your post to start a thread.

I think the suggestion not to read too much is so not as to compromise the experieence of your future degrees.

Everyone where wants to know who is and who isnt a mason, but I guess on a public forum, does it really matter ? Americans do seem very concerned with masonic etiquette and some only seem to recognise MMs as full members, EAs and FCs seem like they are on probation or something.... We, too, in our own way are also concerned with etiquette  (we'll stop you drinking from a can in the south and direct you towards a glass)... perhap this concern about memberships  and how you hold yourself out a a Freemasons is because of the proliferation of clandestine lodges in the States.... ???


----------



## a1glass (Feb 20, 2016)

I had posed the question about wearing some Masonic symbols to my Senior Deacon and an Ismaili Shriner who happened to pass as we were going over my cipher and the conclusion was, number one I don't know enough secrets yet to spill any and number two if I run into a brother that gives me a grip I don't know yet, just tell him that you don't know that grip yet and return with the EA grip and when attending lodge dress as an EA. They actually responded very quickly with, "you're A Mason why not?" 

My point is, I am enthusiastic. I am 46 and wanted this since I was small. My Grandfather was a hero of mine and a mentor in life and business who would have NEVER prejudged or questioned someone's motives by the way.

I'm just upset at how much wind some on here have removed from my sails.


----------



## a1glass (Feb 20, 2016)

On a mysterious film persona level, I would love if we had these big world changing secrets etc. but being that there is now the Internet, nothing is hidden that you can't find with a GOOGLE search.

On the point of study, I am mainly concerned with my cipher book. I had originally asked in the post if anyone knew of good info sites mainly to weed out the bad and, yes, to do some additional study. I have an old (1918) Masonic Ritual cipher from Grandpa and found it interesting. I had wanted study some symbol meanings further. I think most were already alluded to in my EA lecture anyhow. I didn't expect to get shit down.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 20, 2016)

Ah.. brother... a good lesson then  Keep checking your own ashlar and look for good examples to copy and bad ones to reject 

And I must say, some Freemasons are also very concerned with GUARD THE WEST GATES !!!!! But I can understand why and have had to steer unfit people from Freemasonry.. if he had ever been on an investigation committee, it is his job to question peoples motives.

For the record, I believe your motives are good, and hope you stay...


----------



## a1glass (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh, unfit DEFINITELY! I wholly agree! Do not water down the Craft for lodge dues!


----------



## Bloke (Feb 20, 2016)

a1glass said:


> I have an old (1918) Masonic Ritual cipher from Grandpa and found it interesting. I had wanted study some symbol meanings further. I think most were already alluded to in my EA lecture anyhow.



From the same place ? How close are the words you heard to his cipher book ? (they might be close to identical).


----------



## a1glass (Feb 20, 2016)

Now, on the subject of MM items, I can't wait! I have a baseball cap, tie, pin, ring on order and even a folding knife that makes the shape of a square and compass when opening! I will not be discouraged but I had hoped that brothers on this site would take the level more as I understand it. Bloke, it's been nice.


----------



## a1glass (Feb 20, 2016)

The EA cipher in the book is a little different from the one I got at my lodge but mostly just in wording not in form. As far as remembering my lecture enough to compare I wouldn't know. Lol


----------



## a1glass (Feb 20, 2016)

I have bad knees and after taking my obligation my knees wouldn't stop shaking for some reason so self awareness after I was brought to light and saw how many were there killed any  ability to remember the whole lecture. I was just happy when we circumambulated again and I could get off my step! Lol


----------



## Bloke (Feb 20, 2016)

a1glass said:


> ... and even a folding knife that makes the shape of a square and compass when opening...



I just googled... that is very very cool. I want one...



a1glass said:


> .... and saw how many were there killed any  ability to remember the whole lecture..



A typo ?

You're obviously super enthusiastic, that's awesome. And good. 

Hope  can blow some more wind back into your sails


----------



## MRichard (Feb 20, 2016)

You need to subdue your passions when given good advice. If your lodge brothers don't have any problems with you displaying masonic symbols, then there is no problem. I would offer further advice but no need to.


----------



## BroBook (Feb 20, 2016)

There are things you could say, " hello you have reached A1 glass, we will return your call as soon as we are square, thanks for your patience" most jurisdictions prohibit the use of symbols unless,,,,


----------



## Bloke (Feb 20, 2016)

But isn't he already square ?


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason (Feb 22, 2016)

If your lodge brothers have said you can wear Masonic Jewelry as a EA or FC, I guess you can, but I'm surprised. In North Carolina, it's a Masonic Offense for a EA or FC to wear ANY type of Masonic regalia until you are raised a MM. I found this out via personal experience as my step dad bought me all sorts of Masonic watches shirts, etc at Grand Lodge, in September 2015 for Christmas and I couldn't wear them until he put on my third degree in February 2015. It's also a offense to try to advertise your a Mason when your in a business capacity. 

I'm not criticizing my you, just giving you my ten cents on why some of the comments in the forum may have been written the way they were. 

Your comment on the EA cipher has me intrigued BTW. Do you guys get cipher books for each degree? In NC, we don't get our cipher ritual til we are a MM and all coaching has to be done mouth to ear if your an EA or FC.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 22, 2016)

Kenneth NC Mason said:


> Your comment on the EA cipher has me intrigued BTW. Do you guys get cipher books for each degree? In NC, we don't get our cipher ritual til we are a MM and all coaching has to be done mouth to ear if your an EA or FC.



In Texas the cipher is only after MM and further restricted to not in the building and not for instruction.  It's exclusively an individual aid to the memory.

In California candidates get a small pamphlet cipher that only contains the proficiency of that degree to go over with the candidate's coach.

In Illinois candidates get a small pamphlet that only contains the proficiency for that degree with a few words as underscores.

It's something different in every jurisdiction.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 22, 2016)

Here we give a full ritual book to MMs. It is written like this with blanks = "It is w____ ____ this w___ b____ " in "secret" bits, but most of the charges are there in full.


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 22, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> In Texas the cipher is only after MM and further restricted to not in the building and not for instruction.  It's exclusively an individual aid to the memory.
> 
> In California candidates get a small pamphlet cipher that only contains the proficiency of that degree to go over with the candidate's coach.
> 
> ...


Ours is similar to California. I believe it was mouth to ear but changed two or three years ago. We get a small pamphlet for each degree but once we're raised we can get the cipher with everything in it.


----------



## a1glass (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind words. Just a LOT of stress right now with two jobs I think was my problem and it looks as if I'll have to put my passing aside for a year due to no time to study my cipher. Our lodge is holding FC degrees on the 7th and I won't be ready. We "go dark" for a year. My SD says they could possibly get me in at another lodge on another date but I'm more comfortable at my home lodge. I'll just wait. It kills me to not be able to do the work I want to do in lodge though. I didn't join for the pomp. I joined because of the charity and improving myself. We aren't due paying full fledged workers until we make our 3rd degree in NY but meanwhile that is my whole reason for joining besides my grandfather's history in the Craft. I guess I'll have to go to the Lions for a year or two. Lol


----------



## a1glass (Feb 27, 2016)

Kenneth NC Mason said:


> If your lodge brothers have said you can wear Masonic Jewelry as a EA or FC, I guess you can, but I'm surprised. In North Carolina, it's a Masonic Offense for a EA or FC to wear ANY type of Masonic regalia until you are raised a MM. I found this out via personal experience as my step dad bought me all sorts of Masonic watches shirts, etc at Grand Lodge, in September 2015 for Christmas and I couldn't wear them until he put on my third degree in February 2015. It's also a offense to try to advertise your a Mason when your in a business capacity.
> 
> I'm not criticizing my you, just giving you my ten cents on why some of the comments in the forum may have been written the way they were.
> 
> Your comment on the EA cipher has me intrigued BTW. Do you guys get cipher books for each degree? In NC, we don't get our cipher ritual til we are a MM and all coaching has to be done mouth to ear if your an EA or FC.



I'm only EA so I only know what I got so far. So far I was given the EA cipher in a very worn little book to memorize and then return I imagine. However, I have a 1918 Ceremonies book of my own. I try not to read ahead when it comes to the actual degree work so I've just looked at the EA which differs from our lodge cipher a bit.


----------



## a1glass (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh, and I was corrected. I had been told by a PM from another lodge that it was ok to wear certain items while I was doing some study at his Shrine but my own lodge brother said not to. I will wait. On the business note. That, I disagree with. I'm actually passing on that info AFTER my business is already contacted. Not outwardly advertising. Also, I would have to bring up the businesses that do actually advertise AND benefit. I mean, if I'm making Masonic lodge mirrors etc. wouldn't I have to advertise that like those business that sell regalia?


----------



## Bloke (Feb 28, 2016)

Cool. Sorry to hear about the slow progression, but you will get there... hope to see you in other threads


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 28, 2016)

a1glass said:


> We "go dark" for a year.



Yall go dark for a year?  Thats weird.  In oregon my home.lodge goes dark for jun and jul.  Never heard of lidges going dark for a while year


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 28, 2016)

New one for me as well...


----------



## Randy81 (Feb 29, 2016)

Here in Louisiana I believe that a lodge can't go dark any longer than three months or they could possibly lose their charter. I believe they can go dark two months of a summer and then for those lodges that only meet once a month, they warrant an extra month in case a national holiday falls on their regular stated meeting. My mentor is on a committee for the Grand Lodge that deals with Masonic Law for our state.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 29, 2016)

CLewey44 said:


> "Thank you for choosing Grand Architect Glass Co. for all of your glass needs. We are willing to travel far and wide, west to east, under the sun or the moon, when in distress, we will be there for you and your family.  As bees to a hive, we will work our hardest to meet your glass needs. It is our obligation to do so. Thank you for choosing, Grand Architect Glass Co.!"


Lol! Great!


----------

